# New members of the family



## megan013 (May 26, 2013)

They are 8 months old


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute !!


----------



## megan013 (May 26, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Very cute !!


Thanks but we are selling the little one to a 10 year old for $150


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're adorable!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

What did you name the one you're keeping?


----------



## megan013 (May 26, 2013)

Austin said:


> What did you name the one you're keeping?


Sorry I haven't been on here but I named her poncho because we found her in the rain


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

They are so cute!


----------



## megan013 (May 26, 2013)

aacre said:


> They are so cute!


Thanks the one I kept is getting big I will try to post a pic


----------



## megan013 (May 26, 2013)

megan013 said:


> thanks the one i kept is getting big i will try to post a pic


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I just love dogs so much. They bring a lot of joy to me.  Thanks for sharing more pictures! He's a keeper for sure!


----------



## megan013 (May 26, 2013)

aacre said:


> I just love dogs so much. They bring a lot of joy to me.  Thanks for sharing more pictures! He's a keeper for sure!


She follows me everywhere like when I go check on the chickens then she comes with me and rides with me sometimes and she is protective which she is a miniature Doberman but she is not mean at all just when people are messing with me she starts growling and barking


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I really think it depends on the people that raise the dog that determines how violent a dog can be. Yeah, they have some sense to protect but I think with training from the owner, it can be controlled.  How sweet that she wants to hang around you a lot!


----------



## megan013 (May 26, 2013)

aacre said:


> I really think it depends on the people that raise the dog that determines how violent a dog can be. Yeah, they have some sense to protect but I think with training from the owner, it can be controlled.  How sweet that she wants to hang around you a lot!


Her mom was a show dog and her mom was so sweet. and when my baby cousin is around she stays right by his side protecting him if he starts crying she will come to me or my mom and we will have to go over to him and feed him but she is protective but not bad protective like her dad but if u start yelling at me she gets a lil mad but she never attacks..

Oh and our baby chickens we have when I go to check on them and play with them I have to show all of them to her.


----------

